

Bitcoin: The Economic Frontier of a Digital Age - ALpoe
http://theamericanstatesmen.com/2013/12/bitcoin-the-economic-frontier-of-a-digital-age/

======
swehner
Bitcoin is also a huge bet against P=NP

